# English manuals for Schaudt Electroblock EBL 99 G & IT 9



## 97587

I have been sent by Schaudt the english versions of the above manuals.

If you would like a copy they are in Adobe acrobat please PM with your email and I will send a copy.

Mods if this is in the wrong place I apologise also If these can be uploaded to the website so users can access please let me know how.

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## Sagedog

I too have loads of manuals and have found the guys over there really helpfull.


----------



## 103493

Hi Pete
I'd really like a copy of the manuals. I 'm new to the site and can't find a PM button for you


----------



## bognormike

hi to both peteS and mtdloft

as you are not subscribers the PM facility is not available. Maybe if PeteS put in a useable e-mail address in his profile, the email buttion would be able to eb used. 
Other than that I suggest subscribing!


----------



## SueandRoger

Pete

You have a PM.

Regards

Roger


----------



## JeanLuc

Schaudt EBL 99 manual is already available in the downloads section (to subscribers).

Philip


----------



## SueandRoger

Hi Philip

That was most helpful as I had not found that section of the Forum before.

Regards

Roger


----------



## nicholsong

I enquired of Schaudt some weeks ago whether yhad an English version for EBL 4-106 and IT 104N, but was told neither available.

Why are they slective about which ones they provide? Or have these English versions been translated by somebody else - maybe an importer?

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong

I enquired of Schaudt some weeks ago whether yhad an English version for EBL 4-106 and IT 104N, but was told neither available.

Why are they slective about which ones they provide? Or have these English versions been translated by somebody else - maybe an importer?

Geoff


----------



## JJnSue

*EBL 99 regulator box*

I guess my EBL 99 charging box has just gone on the blink, could you send me the wiring diagram if you still have it please. 
Best regards

JJ
[email protected]


----------



## pippin

The detailed cct dgrm of the EBL99 is not available.

The charger cct is too complex to repair without it so it has to be returned to Schaudt.


----------



## clive1821

I just wonder what is exactly is the fault on your ebl99 the pcb dose not seem that complex to repair.... Asking out of interest


----------



## BillCreer

I posted a copy of the latest EBL-99 English manual to the "uploads" under "Resources" in January. It's a simple process.


----------



## pippin

I am an electronics service technician with 45 years of experience in mending virtually anything electronical.

Take it from me that the charger section of the EBL99 is a no-go area without the detailed cct dgrm and full test routine.


----------



## JJnSue

Thanks Pippin,
I took the box out to check the fuse inside. It was blown so I changed it out.
When I plugged in the mains again it went bang. 
I will send it back to the manufactureer on Monday morning.
Thans for your assistance

Best regards

JJnSue


----------

